# D&D Dungeon Master Needed!



## eddy-boy (Sep 19, 2018)

*Well met!*

My Discord Furry RPG group hungers for more adventure!
But for that we’ll require an extra Dungeon Master for a D&D 5e game.

Do you dare herd some cats through some dungeons and saucy RP? x3
Homebrew races and stories are strongly encouraged.
We are also a lewd friendly group. -3-

If that sounds interesting to you then give me a shout and we’ll talk scheduling and then I’ll introduce you to your victi- I mean players. x3

We use Roll20 and most players are typically available to game in the weekends but some flexibility is possible.
*Microphone is a must!*

Grab your Pen & Paper and get ready to party!

*Excelsior!*

Follow the link for the FA announcement:
www.furaffinity.net: D&D Dungeon Master Needed! -- eddy-boy's Journal


----------



## TalontheKobold (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello there, I would be interested to DM, would you like to hit up a chat to maybe check the details if my services are still desired?


----------



## Morning-mouse (Oct 11, 2018)

I am an experienced dm for local D&D groups so I can help out if you want. Though I was beaten here by the Kobold so I'm happy if you would just let me join in on the fun? I'll work on a new character to join you now and hope for the best at least.


----------



## eddy-boy (Nov 26, 2018)

eddy-boy said:


> *Well met!*



UPDATE!!!1
Announcement is no longer valid, but thank you for your interest all the same! x3


----------



## eddy-boy (Nov 26, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> I am an experienced dm for local D&D groups so I can help out if you want. Though I was beaten here by the Kobold so I'm happy if you would just let me join in on the fun? I'll work on a new character to join you now and hope for the best at least.


Yeah we're already full again. =T
Maybe in the future i can give you prod if new spots open up.
Thank you for the interest, though . x3


----------

